# Operating Systems >  Automatically delete temporary internet files

## Lokesh M

Internet Explorer 6 will automatically delete temporary files, but only if you tell it to. Start the browser, select Tools / Internet Options... and Advanced, go down to the Security area and check the box to Empty Temporary Internet Files folder when browser is closed.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

HI,

I don't think so this will work.You have to set up the quota for that or give the option of override the old one every day..



Thanks & Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## Manojks

I checked its not working... How to setup the quota or override option...

----------

